# More ... > Exchange and mart >  2011 Nucs For Sale Scotland Dumfries

## theBeeMan

Hi
I have a number of 5 Frame nucs Forsale
all on national frames with a 2011 Queen
collection only from nr castle douglas you will need to bring your own travel box or i can supply a good quality nuc box at an extra cost.
they will be ready late May early June
please email me or phone
mike@giftengraver.co.uk
Tel: 01644440202

----------


## Calum

2011 Queens? R you sure?

----------


## drumgerry

I guess there's one way for the nucs to be headed by a 2011 queen at that time of year.

----------


## theBeeMan

im sure there 2011 queens as i breed my own queens buckfast and a few AMM

----------


## drumgerry

If you produce your own queens how can they be mated and laying in time for late May/Early June?  Or are you buying the queens in - in effect importing them?

----------


## theBeeMan

It simple really the nucs start with an over wintered queen before  and  then 2010 queen is removed and a new queen added 
if the weather is not so good for mating i inseminate the queen

----------


## drumgerry

Ah that's interesting.  After a little research I did see from the beekeeping forum that you invested in II kit.  Best of luck selling your nucs.

----------


## Pufff

Mr Beeman I would love to buy a Nuc from you but I'm struggling to persuade my husband that it's OK to keep bees in a back garden......

----------

